# Phenibut :):)



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Anyone ever get drowsy on a dose of 1.75g? 

Also anyone not build a tolerance? I am curious if I am one of the lucky ones that doesn't build a tolerance.

<3 Phenibut


----------



## belfort (May 3, 2009)

i havent seemed to build much of a tolerance at all and ive been taking it quite often...i know a few people that have taken it every day at the same dose and still get the same calming/anti-anxiety effects as they did on day one....i think people that talk about tolerance mean to its 'feel good' effects i dunno..


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

belfort said:


> i havent seemed to build much of a tolerance at all and ive been taking it quite often...i know a few people that have taken it every day at the same dose and still get the same calming/anti-anxiety effects as they did on day one....i think people that talk about tolerance mean to its 'feel good' effects i dunno..


Oh gotcha. I am very happy with Phenibut. It is almost a cure for my SA!


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

barry1685 said:


> Anyone ever get drowsy on a dose of 1.75g?


Phenibut is a potent sleep aid so that could be expected, especially if just relaxing and not being active.



> Also anyone not build a tolerance? I am curious if I am one of the lucky ones that doesn't build a tolerance.
> 
> <3 Phenibut


I guess you'll need to wait and see. I've used it for a year with no tolerance yet, but I only use it 2 days a week. I wouldn't like to lose that by taking it everyday and it pooping out. A long time ago I took it for 5 days in a row and the withdrawal was awful. It lasted another 5 days. I never want to feel like that ever again.

I know you are still on your 'honeymoon' period with Phenibut, but please just make sure you don't end up overusing it and end up losing its good effects forever, as many people have experienced.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

ugh1979 said:


> Phenibut is a potent sleep aid so that could be expected, especially if just relaxing and not being active.
> 
> I guess you'll need to wait and see. I've used it for a year with no tolerance yet, but I only use it 2 days a week. I wouldn't like to lose that by taking it everyday and it pooping out. A long time ago I took it for 5 days in a row and the withdrawal was awful. It lasted another 5 days. I never want to feel like that ever again.
> 
> I know you are still on your 'honeymoon' period with Phenibut, but please just make sure you don't end up overusing it and end up losing its good effects forever, as many people have experienced.


I agree totally with you. I think I had too much today. I am done taking it for this week anyways. But I was dosing off at work and I really felt disorientated. So I will keep my dose at 1.5g for now. Anyways, it does wonders for my SA. Too bad it doesn't work always.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

I LOVE this stuff. Today, I had to interact with six different strangers: two AC repairmen from different companies, a bank guy on the phone, and three ladies at the bank. I'm afraid of strangers AND phones, and though my heart started going crazy when I made the call, I managed to do it. I took a gram right before the call to calm down, but that was in addition to a gram I'd taken earlier, and I got really dizzy for hours after that. 

The first time I took phenibut, I only took 500mg, and my throat felt warm, and I was super happy and danced for fun. That wore off, and I've had to double the dose, but I've been taking it every day/every other day for a couple weeks, and though I don't get that drunk feeling anymore, it's still helping immensely.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Addler said:


> I LOVE this stuff. Today, I had to interact with six different strangers: two AC repairmen from different companies, a bank guy on the phone, and three ladies at the bank. I'm afraid of strangers AND phones, and though my heart started going crazy when I made the call, I managed to do it. I took a gram right before the call to calm down, but that was in addition to a gram I'd taken earlier, and I got really dizzy for hours after that.
> 
> The first time I took phenibut, I only took 500mg, and my throat felt warm, and I was super happy and danced for fun. That wore off, and I've had to double the dose, but I've been taking it every day/every other day for a couple weeks, and though I don't get that drunk feeling anymore, it's still helping immensely.


The gram just before making the call wouldn't have done anything. Phenibut takes hours to come on. It would have been the gram you took earlier that was working for you. And hence why you felt dizzy later as doses will stack up due to Phenibut's longevity, so you would be experiencing a full 2g dosage later. Too much Phenibut can make people dizzy, but where that dosage is is different for everyone.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

ugh1979 said:


> The gram just before making the call wouldn't have done anything. Phenibut takes hours to come on. It would have been the gram you took earlier that was working for you. And hence why you felt dizzy later as doses will stack up due to Phenibut's longevity, so you would be experiencing a full 2g dosage later. Too much Phenibut can make people dizzy, but where that dosage is is different for everyone.


Yes ughs right. It really takes a while to get Phenibut working. Be very careful increasing your dose because it can really make you tired suddenly. So if you have something important going on you may want to go on a lower dose.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks, guys. Yeah, I was pretty useless for the rest of the day, but I'm good now. I think I'll stick to the gram-a-day-or-every-other-day, since its effects seem to last about a day and half.


----------



## belfort (May 3, 2009)

i have found that phenibut doesnt seem to always take 2-3 hours to kick in..on an empty stomach i can feel it within an hour...phenibut is a strange drug/supplement but very effective..

i have yet to get any pro-social or pro-sexual feelings on it though like you guys..i just get relaxed and thats it..oh and sleep better of course..


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

belfort said:


> i have found that phenibut doesnt seem to always take 2-3 hours to kick in..on an empty stomach i can feel it within an hour...phenibut is a strange drug/supplement but very effective..
> 
> i have yet to get any pro-social or pro-sexual feelings on it though like you guys..i just get relaxed and thats it..oh and sleep better of course..


I really haven't noticed any pro-social either. Although, if you naturally are pro-social but are inhibited to speak. It will allow you to be yourself naturally. I wouldn't say it makes you 100 percent comfortable, but it makes you comfortable enough to converse.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

today I've taken 500mg phenibut with 100mg gabapentin felt quite spaced out and laughed for no reason.


----------



## belfort (May 3, 2009)

im really curious about these folks that take Phenibut and get these pronounced euphoric effects from it...like someone mentioned they took pheni and started to dance...umm wow...lol

its supposed to be great when combined with alcohol, anyone try this??i dont drink so..


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

belfort said:


> im really curious about these folks that take Phenibut and get these pronounced euphoric effects from it...like someone mentioned they took pheni and started to dance...umm wow...lol
> 
> its supposed to be great when combined with alcohol, anyone try this??i dont drink so..


it's gonna be great. right now I'm drinking a bottle of white wine. I used to take phenibut at bedtime but I must admit it's far better when awake.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

I only got euphoria the first day. It hasn't come back after that


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I actually didn't notice anything no matter how high I took the dose of phenibut. It did nothing for anxiety or sleep. :stu


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Addler said:


> Thanks, guys. Yeah, I was pretty useless for the rest of the day, but I'm good now. I think I'll stick to the gram-a-day-or-every-other-day, since its effects seem to last about a day and half.


If you take it that often be aware that you have a high risk of building an irreversible tolerance and bad withdrawal symptoms.

It's a slippery slope and we wouldn't want to see you back on here in a months time saying 10g a day now does nothing and you are feeling awful.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

belfort said:


> i have found that phenibut doesnt seem to always take 2-3 hours to kick in..on an empty stomach i can feel it within an hour...phenibut is a strange drug/supplement but very effective..


True, onset can be shorter when taken on an empty stomach.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

belfort said:


> im really curious about these folks that take Phenibut and get these pronounced euphoric effects from it...like someone mentioned they took pheni and started to dance...umm wow...lol


While significantly weaker, it's the same euphoria that I got taking GHB, and still very much worthwhile. Listening to music on it will often get me up dancing! 



> its supposed to be great when combined with alcohol, anyone try this??i dont drink so..


Yes I often do. It's what enables me to drink and actually enjoy drinking. For most people alcohol has a GABAergic effect, but not for me. I'll get intoxicated but feel no real enjoyment. Supplementing it with Phenibut makes alcohol for me what I expect alcohol is like for most people.

Hence when alcoholics are often treated with Baclofen (p-Cl-phenibut).


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Akane said:


> I actually didn't notice anything no matter how high I took the dose of phenibut. It did nothing for anxiety or sleep. :stu


Yeah you are one of the people that it does nothing for. My flatmate is the same. Even GHB didn't do much for him, which I found strange as he is very like me with regards to inhibition.

Can I ask, do other GABAergic drugs work for you?


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

I can't tell if this is a side effect or just from my own stress, but I was getting really depressed when I was using a gram and a half a day last week. Granted, that was an incredibly stressful time, and I wasn't eating or sleeping right, but I'd just break down crying once an hour or so, pretty violently. I'm wondering if anyone else has experienced depression as a side effect, or if that was just my other issues taking over...?


----------



## DistinctlyAmbiguous (Aug 23, 2009)

I used it as a sleep aid for about a month in moderate doses... it was amazing... the bed felt so comfortable, and I slept great. It stopped working and I think it screwed with my GABA receptors, I haven't been able to achieve much of a reaction to GABAerics anymore, including benzos.


----------



## WhiteColor (Jul 20, 2011)

*nootropic effects*

Phenibut really helps me think, or it just calms me down so I CAN think lolz. Anyone else find this nootropic effect?


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Addler said:


> I can't tell if this is a side effect or just from my own stress, but I was getting really depressed when I was using a gram and a half a day last week. Granted, that was an incredibly stressful time, and I wasn't eating or sleeping right, but I'd just break down crying once an hour or so, pretty violently. I'm wondering if anyone else has experienced depression as a side effect, or if that was just my other issues taking over...?


Yeah i've had it once when taking Baclofen (p-Cl-phenibut). I was at my sisters wedding and been drinking as well, and I ended up feeling really depressed and in tears about my problems. I used to get the same thing post GHB/GBL binge.

It was probably the stress mixed with the amp'd emotions GABAergics can bring some people. However I see you are taking it ever day which isn't a good idea. We did warn you!


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

DistinctlyAmbiguous said:


> I used it as a sleep aid for about a month in moderate doses... it was amazing... the bed felt so comfortable, and I slept great. It stopped working and I think it screwed with my GABA receptors, I haven't been able to achieve much of a reaction to GABAerics anymore, including benzos.


Yes that is why it's not recommended to be used daily.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

WhiteColor said:


> Phenibut really helps me think, or it just calms me down so I CAN think lolz. Anyone else find this nootropic effect?


Yeah I do.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

DistinctlyAmbiguous said:


> I used it as a sleep aid for about a month in moderate doses... it was amazing... the bed felt so comfortable, and I slept great. It stopped working and I think it screwed with my GABA receptors, I haven't been able to achieve much of a reaction to GABAerics anymore, including benzos.


Phenibut,strikes,again.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

crayzyMed said:


> Phenibut,strikes,again.


wow!!

Question - Can benzos cause the same damage?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

barry1685 said:


> wow!!
> 
> Question - Can benzos cause the same damage?


No,phenibut,is,a,disaster,GHB,benzo's,etc,are,all,far,better.

I,tried,phenibut,for,a,while,myself,but,was,guarded,with,a,big,tolerance,stack,to,prevent,any,permanent,downregulation.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Benzo,withdrawal,is,pretty,much,horrible,tough,worse,then,phenibut,withdrawal,however,using,benzo's,with,nmda,antagonists,like,memantine,can,help,alot,at,preventing,this.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

crayzyMed said:


> Benzo,withdrawal,is,pretty,much,horrible,tough,worse,then,phenibut,withdrawal,however,using,benzo's,with,nmda,antagonists,like,memantine,can,help,alot,at,preventing,this.


If I got a benzo, how could I get my dr to prescribe me memantine? Do you think I could get away from Phenibut down regulation by taking it at max once a week?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes,taking,it,that,rarely,should,work.

Im,not,sure,perhaps,by,printing,some,study's,and,stuff.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> No,phenibut,is,a,disaster,GHB,benzo's,etc,are,all,far,better.
> 
> I,tried,phenibut,for,a,while,myself,but,was,guarded,with,a,big,tolerance,stack,to,prevent,any,permanent,downregulation.


Keyboard fail today Wes?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

My,space,key,got,blown,away,in,the,wind,haha.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

barry1685 said:


> Do you think I could get away from Phenibut down regulation by taking it at max once a week?


Yes, I said this earlier. Keep it to once or twice a week max. Taking it everyday is a recipe for disaster. Some people say they can manage it but I don't think it's worth the risk of potentially losing its power forever.


----------



## boostinggtir (May 27, 2011)

lol This stuff is really that powerful?????????? I found the stuff would have a mild stimulating effect on me. So would take a good wile for the sleep type buzz to kick in. Im sure you guys are over reacting. This stuff is legal to buy in supplement stores ect... if so powerful, why is this?


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

boostinggtir said:


> lol This stuff is really that powerful?????????? I found the stuff would have a mild stimulating effect on me. So would take a good wile for the sleep type buzz to kick in. Im sure you guys are over reacting. This stuff is legal to buy in supplement stores ect... if so powerful, why is this?


Nobody said it was that powerful. It is a mild buzz, but the fact is that if you take it too much you will very likely develop a tolerance and have awful withdrawal symptoms when coming off it.

Trust us, we're not overreacting! Many people have experienced this and it's why caution and restraint is always advised.


----------



## DistinctlyAmbiguous (Aug 23, 2009)

crayzyMed said:


> Phenibut,strikes,again.


:| I never had much of a withdrawal from this though... it just stopped working. I wish I knew its risks of down regulation at the time.


----------



## DistinctlyAmbiguous (Aug 23, 2009)

Has there been much established in the way of long term effects concerning phenibut? How serious is the down regulation of the brain?


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

boostinggtir said:


> lol This stuff is really that powerful?????????? I found the stuff would have a mild stimulating effect on me. So would take a good wile for the sleep type buzz to kick in. Im sure you guys are over reacting. This stuff is legal to buy in supplement stores ect... if so powerful, why is this?


It's different person to person. I took a low dose of 1g and didn't feel much but then I took 1.5g and I felt awesome. I was just in an awesome mood and anxiety free. I actually wanted to talk to people. Placebo or not it worked awesome for me. Even if it's a placebo I will take that. Do you really think Russia would make you get prescription of it for nothing? Yes you need a prescription in order to get it in Russia. Also, people who have normal GABA levels wouldn't really be effected. Like my friend for example feels nothing on it.


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

^^ Actually prescription is needed only in theory. I buy it without prescription, though sometimes they ask if i have one (but I live in tundra, and it's possible to buy even such things as fluanxol without prescription here, just having made a smart face)


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

barry1685 said:


> It's different person to person. I took a low dose of 1g and didn't feel much but then I took 1.5g and I felt awesome. I was just in an awesome mood and anxiety free. I actually wanted to talk to people. Placebo or not it worked awesome for me. Even if it's a placebo I will take that. Do you really think Russia would make you get prescription of it for nothing? Yes you need a prescription in order to get it in Russia. Also, people who have normal GABA levels wouldn't really be effected. Like my friend for example feels nothing on it.


It's definitely not a placebo. It's 1 of the 4 GABA-b agonists. The others are GHB, GBL and Baclofen.

AS for people who have normal GABA levels not being effected, that is maybe true in some cases, especially since Phenibut is mild so it might not increase their GABA enough to be noticeable, but I have friends who have normal GABA levels and do like to take it recreationally.

Everyone is different and it's not just someone's GABA levels which dictate who and who GABA-b agonists work for. I have friends who I think have low GABA levels who even GHB/GBL doesn't work on.


----------



## WhiteColor (Jul 20, 2011)

Anyway I've been taking phenibut about 1-2x a week and require about 3g to feel the effects, takes 2 hours to work but I do feel happy, energetic, smart and friendly.
No side effects other than a slightly weird taste in my mouth when I wake up in the morning. I took 2g the first time but that was with no tolerance to anything, and 3g works well 1-2x a week nowadays

BLuRp BLuRp :boogieHappy treatment hunting:boogie


----------



## WhiteColor (Jul 20, 2011)

.


----------



## tornadobill (Dec 14, 2011)

I prefer baclofen over phenibut.Normally at 10 mg TID.I at times take 50-60 mg at once.Feel more social,mildly hyper and senses sharper.If I take 60mg at bedtime I sometimes get insomnia,closed eyed visuals and vivid imagingation then go to sleep with nightmares or vivid dreams.I taken 120+ a few times and its horrible-vivid closed and open eyed hallucinations,derealization,vomiting,hot and cold,immense sweating and rapid mood changes and general mindf***.Never again!But at 30-60 mg at once on occasion seems better than phenibut.Phenibut seems nauseating and too sedating.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

tornadobill said:


> I prefer baclofen over phenibut.Normally at 10 mg TID.I at times take 50-60 mg at once.Feel more social,mildly hyper and senses sharper.If I take 60mg at bedtime I sometimes get insomnia,closed eyed visuals and vivid imagingation then go to sleep with nightmares or vivid dreams.I taken 120+ a few times and its horrible-vivid closed and open eyed hallucinations,derealization,vomiting,hot and cold,immense sweating and rapid mood changes and general mindf***.Never again!But at 30-60 mg at once on occasion seems better than phenibut.Phenibut seems nauseating and too sedating.


That's interesting 
I recently got baclofen and have been taking 60mg spread out over the day and haven't noticed anything. Maybe I should take 60mg all at once and see how that goes...


----------



## WhiteColor (Jul 20, 2011)

.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

WhiteColor said:


> Phenibut works great!
> Would anyone here happen to know a source for baclofen?


your doctor.


----------



## WhiteColor (Jul 20, 2011)

.


----------



## Broshious2 (Jan 21, 2009)

Be even more careful with regard to Baclofen withdrawal. I was taking 80-120mg a day for several months. Then I quit with a somewhat quick taper...and spent the next several weeks crying my eyes out.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

WhiteColor said:


> Is there another source for baclofen? I'm into RC's
> Please pm me if you are too


Smiley face and all, it is strictly against the forum rules to discuss obtaining medication unless it is prescribed by your doctor. (I'm into legitimate pharmaceuticals) 

-It is also strictly against forum policies to discuss where to buy research chemicals via pm. fyi.

There are plenty of other online forums where you can go and discuss how to get dope shipped to you. Leave this forum for people with medical needs.


----------



## peaceonearth (Nov 29, 2012)

Is it work for shaky hands while eating?


----------



## strelok (Mar 25, 2013)

I think that low dopamine/desentisized dopamine receptors should be the reason why many cant get anxiolytic effects from phenibut, amphetamines and others.
Could also be the reason why Nootropics like the racetams wont work for some.
Quit porn and masturbation, restrict your internet and music usage, stop eating sugary/fast food **** (or at least restrict it) and stop/restrict all the other dopamine draining activities.
Short before you die of boredom you will want to move outside and get your reward by social interactions, assisted or not with stuff like phenibut or other.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Be careful when taking phenibut. I took too much one day and ended up sick, confused and the CNS depression was bad, barely needed to breathe, breathing was next to nothing. Then after that I had a hangover all day.


----------



## behindblueeyes (Apr 11, 2010)

would this work for extra anxiety during a taper off benzos? just curious


----------

